

Show HN: A simple status page for your API - bliti
https://github.com/bliti/status-page

======
bliti
A status page for APIs is something that we sometimes take for granted. While
developing an API I came up with this simple solution. It can be hosted
anywhere. No need to rely on a third party. Throw it in wherever! It does lack
some more advanced features like the ability to show past statuses. This is
more of "is the API down" sort of solution. Hope you find it useful!

